# formula 1 chronograph second hand at resets at 58s



## hc_spooky (Apr 2, 2009)

so my second hand for the chrono stands at 58s. i start the timing it works but when i stop the time and reset it goes to 58s instead of 12clock.
any ideas??


----------



## bmwfreak (Jun 7, 2008)

hc_spooky said:


> so my second hand for the chrono stands at 58s. i start the timing it works but when i stop the time and reset it goes to 58s instead of 12clock.
> any ideas??


This is an easy fix as described in a recent post. You can move the reset position back to zero by pulling the crown to position 1 and press the A and B pushers. Pulling the crown to position 2 and pushing one of the pushers (A or B) is also used. With a little experimenting, you'll be able to get all chrono registers and large sweep hand to reset to zero properly.


----------



## hc_spooky (Apr 2, 2009)

thank you!

it worked

just out of curiosity why is that the second hand goes out of whack ?


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Battery could die while chrono is running, or you accidentally hit the pushers the same way you fixed it.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

hc_spooky said:


> just out of curiosity why is that the second hand goes out of whack ?


Hard to explain - if at all. A hard knock on the case can move the hand as well.


----------



## tsutrisn (Dec 20, 2009)

Likely it is because a hard knock. When I played squash sometimes I accidentally hit the watch with the racket and that caused the second hand reset at 58'. On my model, I pull the crown to position 3, then the second hand rotates for 360 deg, then I adjusted it using the A button.


----------



## rkirk82 (Jan 4, 2010)

bmwfreak said:


> This is an easy fix as described in a recent post. You can move the reset position back to zero by pulling the crown to position 1 and press the A and B pushers. Pulling the crown to position 2 and pushing one of the pushers (A or B) is also used. With a little experimenting, you'll be able to get all chrono registers and large sweep hand to reset to zero properly.


I am a new owner of a Formula 1 Kimi Raikkonen Edition Tag Heuer.. I am having some troubles reseting the hands to zero. Inparticular I need to now reset the second hand as well as the 1/10 second hand. The second hand was correct and attempting to fix the 1/10 messed it up as well and now is a few seconds ahead and i can not figure out how to fix it. Can someone please give me a few pointers? Id prefer not taking it back to the dealer to have them fix it when it seems so simple.

Thanks.


----------



## Grantdownunder (Oct 21, 2008)

The fix should be as per the quote in your post. For my Aquaracer I need to pull the crown to position 3 (ie all the way out) Push button A (at 2 o'clock) changes the second hand - Push button B (at 4 o'clock) changes the hand of the 1/10th second counter. If you're not sure what you're doing your dealer probably does these adjustments every day of the week.

Incidentally, my manual also states that a strong magnetic field can cause this to happen.


----------

